
GitHub changed it's font to system font - lrsjng
Seems that GitHub now uses the system&#x27;s standard font..
======
detaro
Didn't they make that change that back in July?
[https://twitter.com/mdo/status/752561058011754496](https://twitter.com/mdo/status/752561058011754496)

